# NEW VINYARD



## Grumpy (Jul 21, 2009)

HAVE ANY OF YOU THOUGHT ABOUT MOVING TO ARGENTINA? THEY HAVE VINYARDS AT VERY AFFORDABLE PRICES. IT LOOKS AS THOUGH IT COULD BE A NICE PLACE TO RETIRE AND JUST DO WHAT WE LOVE.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 21, 2009)

Not I Grumpy..... How about you?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 21, 2009)

Me, HAHAA, I have a brown thumb!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 21, 2009)

i have had the thought....but never really looked into it....how much is the land etc?


----------



## R Ziegler (Jul 22, 2009)

you could look at it as a business deal.


Buy it and hire the labor (at a really cheap price) and then visit every now and then and watch the money come in.


Probably not that simple - but one could hope.


But as for me - I like the challenge of trying to grow grapes in Minnesota.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL Wade! I have a black thumb. I can kill plastic flowers. In fact once I even watered them..


----------



## gaudet (Jul 22, 2009)

Google vineyards in argentina 
got a lot of hits


----------



## Grumpy (Jul 22, 2009)

I have been looking at places i might want to retire and one day i saw an ad for vinyard land in argentina. Now im really looking. Prices there seem pretty reasonable.


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 22, 2009)

Now here's a place for you Grumpy and maybe the rest of us toooooo!


check out: _www.byronlutz.com_

_looks to have everything houses - grapes - plums - barns - tractors and workers for only $195K._

_hummmmmmmmmmm?_

_rrawhide_


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 23, 2009)

wow..and did you see those seedless grapes?


----------



## Grumpy (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks as though there are alot of decent deals huh.


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 23, 2009)

hey Al


Just wondering how you say 'Fulchino' in Argentino?


What do you think that seedless bunch weighed?


wow!!!


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 23, 2009)

there is a funny story about my last name...my brother and i say full-chee-no

the first of our family that came to America said full-key-no.....but that was because he was by himself and 'o' is singular.....the rest that came and the rest back in italy had an 'i' on the end of the name, thus 'full-key-knee'

but a relative joust did some digging and found that in the early 1400's one of our progemnitors was some type of leader or politician and had some falling out w either family or in politics in the Parma area....their last name was Fulcini......pronounced full-cheen-knee'...he decided to move to the gesualdo area and changed his name to Fulchini....

and that seedless bunch looked like a five pound bass to me  must be some sturdy shoots!


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 24, 2009)

and that, my friends, is the rest of the story!!


thanx Al


have a great day


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 24, 2009)

your welcome Paul Harvey


----------

